# help plz :)



## platinumrims (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been using the MIUI builds you guys have done, but my GPS wasn't working at all really, and i'm on vacation in a different city so i'm no really familiar with the area. Well earlier today i tried to flash the odin eb11 showcase files, once i did that my phone is in roaming state... but i'm in my calling area, and my desire is not roaming.. I have tried to restore nandroids of PnP roms and the origional CS rom i had, they all say i'm roaming so i don't get any data. I'm on the Froyo EC25(?) flashed via odin, but i'm still getting the same thing, I can't *228 because my phone is saying I'm on the verizon wireless network, I've also flashed back to MIUI and going to Try CM7 next, i need HELP PLZ! :sad3: i'm wondering if it's the radio and prl? or something


----------



## XsBones (Jun 11, 2011)

go here

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2079


----------



## platinumrims (Jul 22, 2011)

XsBones said:


> go here
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2079


Idk what a dmu or efs is? It does seem that its the same or similar issue though.

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbaKush (Jul 7, 2011)

On any non aosp rom, install adw launcher, long press home screen, pick custom activity, debug.hiddenmenu, hdr/1x, click cdma only, wait for it to change to 1x, then click hybrid. Then you should be good to go.

Did that from memory but I believe thats all the steps


----------



## platinumrims (Jul 22, 2011)

Omg! By golly I think it worked  thank you guys so much! Life saver!

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbaKush (Jul 7, 2011)

"platinumrims said:


> Omg! By golly I think it worked  thank you guys so much! Life saver!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using Tapatalk


I've had to do it a couple of times haha


----------

